
Boeing whistleblower: 737 MAX safety upgrades were rejected over cost - rkochman
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/boeing-whistleblowers-complaint-says-737-max-safety-upgrades-were-rejected-over-cost/
======
Relys
I wondered why I just got targeted adds on Facebook last week regarding PR for
737 MAX...

